# 4955 Microphone by B&K



## ak71vie (Nov 26, 2014)

Recently, we bought two low-noise mics (4955 by B&K) plus amplifier (Nexus 2690), to perform measurements down to 0 dB HL. Their noise level is ca 6.5 dB (A). 

To make further experiments, I would help me know what kind of mics they are. Attached data sheet does not say that much.

Are they condenser mics like the 41XX from B&K? 

Your feedback is highly appreciated


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

First, welcome to the Forum!

The 4955 is a TEDS mic, not a condenser. Never heard of this, but from what I can find on line here, it is a mic that has a mic, pre-amp and memory chip in a single chassis. The acronym stands for Transmission Electronic Data Sheets. This page gives info on the system specifications.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

A brief search and some light reading makes it look to me like these mics are used in applications where it is highly desirable to have a calibration available for a microphone without having to have extra steps involved, either in the form of loading a calibration file into the measurement software or in having additional software to process the signal from the mic. This approach would save processing time and physical memory usage, and I imagine the IEEE 1451.4 standard (which governs these mics and their built-in electronics) is used by people whose processing time and physical memory comes at a premium... think aerospace or perhaps deep-sea research. 

I'd also guess they're really expensive as mics go, but if it saves you money elsewhere, then they could be extremely useful for our everyday purposes.


----------

